
Show HN: Trin Trin: Text That Rings - bharath_trin
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.trintrin.app&hl=en
======
bharath_trin
Trin Trin is a social messenger which let's you text your friends in most
alerting way. Tap on a contact, type and TrinTrin - Your friend receives a
flashing text with ringtone and big typography till he/she responds with a
simple tap on response templates.

I'd love to hear your feedback, currently android version is out and iOS is
few weeks away. Here is our website:
[http://www.trintrin.co](http://www.trintrin.co)

